# Bikepark veitsbronn



## TimThiele (8. März 2011)

Hi Leute  
war jemand von euch schonmal im dirtpark veitsbron ?
Meine Fragen :
1. Ist der park mit einem Zaun abgesperrt ? 
2. Gibt es dort ein kassenhäusen oder so etwas in der art ?
3. Steht der park überhaupt noch ?


----------



## Ghost.1 (8. März 2011)

War vor 2 Wochen mal da als ich vorbei gefahren bin.

zu 1. Da ist ein kleiner Zaun aber abgesperrt würd ich das nicht nennen.

zu 2. Nein, is glaub von der Stadt und jeder darf umsonst fahren.

zu 3. Ja. Aber vor 2 Wochen stand da "Der Bikepark ist geschlossen, betreten verboten". Hat aber denk ich mal mit der Jahrreszeit zu tun. Und der Boden war auch richtig matschig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimThiele (2. April 2011)

weiß jemand ob der park etz schon offen is und aufgebaut is ?


----------



## MTB-Ghostrider (17. Juli 2012)

Laut der Juli Ausgabe von Rundschau aktuell ist der Bikepark wieder geöffnet und am 29 Juli findet dort ein Dirt - Contest statt !  Ich hoffe nur das die auch Strecken haben die man auch mit CC HT nutzen kann.


----------

